# Just the fathead...



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

*Zildjian - Today, Just playin' in the back yard. *



















*One I randomly found of him in the snow back in MI. (winter '08-'09)*


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Gorgeous dog I love the black and white photo


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks! He looks sweet, but he is a painnnnn. Lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Your welcome


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

aww how old is he. hes cute


----------



## broke94hatch (Oct 29, 2009)

I have that same exact color!

Good price huh


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwww


He looks so sweet...


----------

